
Show HN: Shotsnapp 2.0 – Create device mockups for your design - gaddafirusli
https://app.shotsnapp.com/
======
gaddafirusli
Hello HN! I just released an update to my previous project, shotsnapp. It's a
tool that let you create device mockup image from your design or screenshots.

I wrote a post to highlight all the new things introduced in this new version:
[https://medium.com/@gaddafirusli/say-hello-to-the-new-
shotsn...](https://medium.com/@gaddafirusli/say-hello-to-the-new-
shotsnapp-30f6e5e42fe1)

Also checkout the new landing page:
[http://shotsnapp.com](http://shotsnapp.com)

Thanks!

